# CR2 to JPEG file size



## stlprk (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,

I took few pictures in RAW format in my Canon 5D III. After developing I wanted to convert them to JPEG. I choose select file and export here I mentioned the file size as 100K. But it says conversion could not be done since the file size is too small.

If I dont give the limit as 100K. it converts to JPEG but it is more than 100K.

How to restrict LR to 100K only. (Since I want to email these pictures.) 

Thanks
Ramesh


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 22, 2015)

Change the dimensions of the file to something smaller too. i.e. set the longest side to 1024 pixels and the file size to 100K.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

JPEG size is determined by the number of pixels and the quality setting that determine the amount of compression.  Too many pixels and too much compression results in a large but unacceptable image.  When you set the upper limit on image size in MB, then LR reduces the quality to compress the image to fit that size. If the quality is unacceptable, then you need to pick a larger size or crop or resize the pixels that you have. 

If you can give me the dimensions of the image that won't compress small enough and some idea what you want to use the exported image for, I can make some recommendations on whether you should resize on output or crop to eliminated the uninteresting bits.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 23, 2015)

For what it is worth, I export a jpeg to 750 px on the long side, a max of 300k file size; and they look and email just fine.


----------



## stlprk (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks Guys, I will try these options.

Thanks
Ramesh


----------

